

Ask HN: Please preface April Fools day stories with 4/1:?  - dfc

I think the title says it all...
======
Urgo
A running list of all the jokes can be found here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3782212>

------
mattmiller
That spoils the fun.

~~~
sek
Signed. This is Hackernews and not Wikipedia.

------
paulsutter
I have to give this particular April Fools joke high marks for the number of
people who have fallen for it, but low marks for being only mildly funny.

------
stefankendall
Agreed.

